# Walter F George - Eufaula hunting permit



## HuntFan (Aug 12, 2015)

Signs are up at every ramp that gator hunters must possess a $15 US Corp of Engineers Alligator Permit for Eufaula on top of your GA License & alligator tag.  

Worst part is it must be purchased in person or by mail & this close to opening the mail is not an option.  Seems underhanded to posts the new rule this close to opening night.


----------



## Chas (Aug 13, 2015)

*verified*

Has anybody else verified this?


----------

